# Two TiVo HDs w/lifetime for sale



## ManOfSteele (Jul 23, 2003)

I've upgraded to a new TiVo Roamio and have two TiVo HD units for sale. Both have been upgraded with 1TB hard drives (giving around 160 hours of HD recording) and both have lifetime TiVo service contracts. They are six years old and are in great condition. The original remotes were never used (I use a Harmony remote) so they are essentially in new condition, and I will include the original 160GB hard drives.

Asking $225 each. Send me a note via PM if you are interested.


----------



## kikalita (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm interested and will be sending you a message.


----------

